# 612 dvr schedule shows it will record 4 shows @ 9pm tonight



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd noticed some shows weren't recording. Particularly last Tuesday. So this morning I went to make sure they would record tonight and it had 4 shows would record at 9 tonight. I double checked my priorities then manually skipped the ones that would rebroadcast later. 
Anyone else have this happen? Any idea what's causing it?


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd noticed some shows weren't recording. Particularly last Tuesday. So this Tues morning I went to make sure they would record tonight and it had 4 shows would record at 9 pm. I double checked my priorities then manually skipped the ones that would rebroadcast later. Anyone else have this happen? Any idea what's causing it? This coming Tuesday looks ok now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

beandaddy said:


> I'd noticed some shows weren't recording. Particularly last Tuesday. So this Tues morning I went to make sure they would record tonight and it had 4 shows would record at 9 pm. I double checked my priorities then manually skipped the ones that would rebroadcast later. Anyone else have this happen? Any idea what's causing it? This coming Tuesday looks ok now.


What receiver and what channels?

IF you have a 722K and OTA tuner... then it could legitimately record 2 SAT and 2 OTA channels at the same time... so this could be a perfectly legitimate thing to see depending on what kinds of timers you have.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194844

I'm assuming it's the 612 he was talking about (last thread had no replies).

I haven't had anyone else report this problem. If it does happen again, pictures would be very beneficial


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had that happen on occasion. I have no idea why it occurs. I also don't know what would happen if I let it try (I always fix it when I see it.)


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I replied in the other thread - I've had it happen on my 612 several times. Never seen it happen on my 722k


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

My 612 at home has never had the problem (that I know of). I'll set up some timers tonight to see if I can force it to happen


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Matt, I've never been able to force it to happen, or reproduce it. A customer service nightmare, right?  Just every once in a while I'll be checking what's set to record, and I'll have 3 or 4 scheduled recordings all showing that they will be recording at the same time. It is always shows that are on my schedule, and usually it would just pick the highest two priorities. 

I'll take a pick if that would help, next time it occurs.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

A picture would be helpful, especially of the daily schedule where it shows that all are going to record at once


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

In my case it did the worst thing. Recorded shows that would repeat in three hours and skipped the one time shows. 
I will double check my schedule from now on. 
Boy, this menu has stuff buried in there deep.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you press DVR 3 times, it takes you to the daily schedule, where it shows any timer that has been set to record, and also gives reasons why the events were skipped.


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks. Shortcut for prioritizing?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

DVR 3 times (daily schedule)-Timers- set priority


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never seen this on my 622, 722, or 922. I've seen other weird things sometimes... but never the schedule saying it is going to record more possible things than it can.

Doesn't mean I don't believe it could happen though... I just haven't seen that particular glitch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Threads merged, and in the appropriate forum, so everyone knows what receiver is being discussed._


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Threads merged, and in the appropriate forum, so everyone knows what receiver is being discussed.


Thanks


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

This is on the 612. If I knew what caused it I could work around it. But I suspect it was a glitch since it was happening with 4 particular shows. I suspect a change in priorities has clarified the issue. 
I'm replacing the 612 next week, rather dish is with a 722.


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

Doing it for three shows at 9pm tonight. I took a photo this time if I find a way to u/l it I will


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It can be reproduced.

Set two timers for the same time. (Sat)

Now set a third timer (Sat) when it asks how to handle the conflict, do not pick either choice, don't pick enter, instead pick "Cancel" on the remote to back out. Most times that will result in three shows at the same time on my 612.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

On my 722 receiver, I have seen this happen as tampa8 has stated. I will go back in and remove a timer I can record later.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

This has happened on my 612. Some shows we DVR only new episodes of during the regular season went to reruns in summer. We filled the time slot with other summer time shows and I guess because the new episode recordings for the already filled fall primetime slot were weeks away, it allowed the recording on a different channel, same time without a conflict. Then when the original set timer primetime new episodes came back in the fall it had more shows than it had tuners.

I'm not sure how far ahead the 612 "looks" for conflicts when you set a recording, but the program guide only goes a week or so. So if a recording comes back weeks later it gives you no warning and bumps the lower priority recording out.

I wonder if they could tweek the DVR software to look for conflicts more often and not just when a timer recording is set.

I can't really complain that my 612 will "only" record 3 HD shows at one time while I watch a fourth DVR'd though. Anybody remember VCR's?


----------



## beandaddy (Oct 11, 2007)

I've replaced the 612 with a 722. Keeping an eye on it


----------

